# General > Business >  Stuck for Christmas Gifts

## egregory

Why not hold a Vie party or even buy direct from me and I will gift wrap and send your gift for you. Makeup, perfume, skincare, gift sets and loads more.
Contact details at my website.

my.vieathome.com/elainegregory

----------

